# best tailgate spreader?



## kings of grenn (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a few small commercial properties that I subcontract out because I don't own a spreader.my sub puts down approximately 1ton of 70/30 sand/ salt for me. Of course I hate giving him my money so im looking for a spreader. I have a f250 with a 8ft bed.we do a lot of residential driveways so I carry 4 snow blowers in the bed.my budget is not huge but I dont want a junk spreader! My question is what type of tailgate spreader would you guys recommend? Thanks guys


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

a ton of salt per event?
do you have a place to store bulk or bagged salt?
you may have to have pallets of bag salt at different locations because you will not have much room in your truck for salt bags or you will be doing quite a few trips back to the shop

id say any of the plow brand my boss has a snow ex one
view this thread 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59455


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

a freind of mine runs a buyers and it works good it did rot at the bottom where the spinner is and i rebuilt it but that was from not cleaning it ever! buyers parts are avalible everwhere also


----------



## kings of grenn (Oct 31, 2012)

I do have a shop that is in a good location. How much does buyers hold?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

kings of grenn;1556357 said:


> I have a few small commercial properties that I subcontract out because I don't own a spreader.my sub puts down approximately 1ton of 70/30 sand/ salt for me. Of course I hate giving him my money so im looking for a spreader. I have a f250 with a 8ft bed.we do a lot of residential driveways so I carry 4 snow blowers in the bed.my budget is not huge but I dont want a junk spreader! My question is what type of tailgate spreader would you guys recommend? Thanks guys


I dont even know where to begin, we've done just about everything and even thinking about it is exhausting,lol I just remember all the hardships we endured. If I were you, just buy a Fisher 1000 and be done with it, we ran one for years problem free, heck we even ran bulk through it for a year. Its time to start looking into running bulk.


----------



## kings of grenn (Oct 31, 2012)

I looked up the fisher. I like the swing away model what is a good price on it


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

buyers holds 800lbs


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

I would look at running bulk salt. If you can find a used spreader that can run bulk . Then go for it. I wouldn't waste my money on a new unit that mounts to your hitch and can spread bulk aka pro flow 2 or something like it. Once you see the cost of one of this units. Realizing you can have a v-box for just a few hundred more. Plus you can grow into it not out of it.


----------



## kings of grenn (Oct 31, 2012)

True T-trim but I need room in my bed for blowers maybe a 6' and that would leave me 2' up front


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*SnowEX 1875*

I would look at a SnowEx 1875 with a swing away gate kit. We run several of them and they work great. A little freezing rain for this event.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Airflo MSS,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## kings of grenn (Oct 31, 2012)

Wayne how good are the motors


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Buyers TGS05 and add a vibrator. Simple, big, run it off a 12v switch. You can run whatever material you want out of it.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

look at the smallest salt dogg v-box. then you should still have room for your blowers.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*SnowEx 1875*



kings of grenn;1556607 said:


> Wayne how good are the motors


We run four of the 1875's as well as other larger models and have not had any motor issues. We've had great success with them.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Wayne, got any on the receiver mounts or are they all swing mounts? If you do, what plus/minuses have you had?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've seen a few of these in action. Air Flo salter


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

kings of grenn;1556357 said:


> I have a few small commercial properties that I subcontract out because I don't own a spreader.my sub puts down approximately 1ton of 70/30 sand/ salt for me. Of course I hate giving him my money so im looking for a spreader. I have a f250 with a 8ft bed.we do a lot of residential driveways so I carry 4 snow blowers in the bed.my budget is not huge but I dont want a junk spreader! My question is what type of tailgate spreader would you guys recommend? Thanks guys


Is the guy you are subbing using bags?
Running70/30 probably not.
Are you now charging enough to cover bagged salt-vs-bulk?

Bagged salt has a much higher cost involved so once you know if you will make money using bagged or if you need to run bulk then you should decide on which salter to get.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I just got rid of my TGS06, dont buy that unless you're using dry dry dry unclumped rock salt.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

X2 on the snowex 1875. I've had one for several years and never had any problems with it. They're a great spreader but pricey. With the swing mount, and installation, tax, ect. I have close to $3,400 into mine.


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

i use western have the 500 and 2500 they work great.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I have had 4 or 5 of the airflo mss. They are great, very simple design, not many things to adjust. bullet proof.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*receiver monts*



bliz&hinikerDLR;1557629 said:


> Wayne, got any on the receiver mounts or are they all swing mounts? If you do, what plus/minuses have you had?


we had a receiver mount several years ago and it was okay but the swing away kits were more convenient.

Just a lot easier getting material to and from the bed of the truck with the swing away kit.


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

Airflo mss all day long!


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I run the the small salt dogg v box and still have 57" left in the bed. It will hold 1400 lbs heaped and it's powered by the same motors as the larger units. You can also remove the spinner for pulling or transporting in case you get rear ended by a civic that shouldn't be on the roads anyway.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

We've got a SnowEx mini pro 575 for driveways and small lots. Never let us down, simple to maintain, and not many parts to go wrong. Not sure what type of capacity your looking for, but it will hold 6-7 bags. Only have ever spread Halite and calcium through it.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

3400 for a tailgate spreader? Holy Moses. That will buy you a 1.5 yard Snowdogg V-Box. I'd go with a Saltdogg TGS05 if you don't have a big budget. Any decent good spreader is going to run you 800-1200.00. They also make the new horizontal auger tailgate spreaders that will spread both for around 11-1300. I've never understood where you would store bulk in the truck bed to run through a tailgate spreader that wouldn't be a complete mess.


----------

